# Phragmipedium Kovachii is open!!



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 15, 2021)

My Phragmipedium Kovachii 'Myobamba' AM/AOS ('Laura' x 'Ana') is finally open today! So magnificent species with intense color and gorgeous form!! I love it very much! It is my crown jewel of my orchid collection


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2021)

OMG, stunning!!! Love it. Indeed a treasure to behold. Congrats!

Is this a division of the awarded plant? Do you plan to self it?


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 15, 2021)

Omg....🎖


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 15, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> OMG, stunning!!! Love it. Indeed a treasure to behold. Congrats!
> 
> Is this a division of the awarded plant? Do you plan to self it?


Thank you!  It is an one fan division of the awarded orchid I purchased back in Nov 2019. It produced a new growth where it flowered. I definitely check out on how to self the orchid. Any advice?


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 15, 2021)

Can I ask about flower diameter?


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 15, 2021)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> Thank you!  It is an one fan division of the awarded orchid I purchased back in Nov 2019. It produced a new growth where it flowered. I definitely check out on how to self the orchid. Any advice?


Kovachii have huge sticky pollinia, it shouldn't be a problem at all to self pollinate it. For slippers, I usually tear the pouch off before I pollinate just to give my old hands and eyes more room to work.

Save one of the pollinia for something else, you only need one to self it. Or maybe even a half of one. If you don't have something else you want to make a cross with... well, I have a few things in mind.


----------



## cpmaniac (Feb 15, 2021)

Beautiful...good luck with the selfing!


----------



## Ray (Feb 15, 2021)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 15, 2021)

Very good job!


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 15, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Can I ask about flower diameter?


The flower is 5 inches across and 4 inches tall... I think it is smaller than the regular size.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2021)

that is wow


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2021)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> The flower is 5 inches across and 4 inches tall... I think it is smaller than the regular size.


No worries, it is only a small establishing new growth. It will get bigger up to 6-8 inches when it grows up and stronger.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 15, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> No worries, it is only a small establishing new growth. It will get bigger up to 6-8 inches when it grows up and stronger.


I am hoping it will have multiple flowers too hehe...


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That is magnificent!!


----------



## musa (Feb 16, 2021)

Absolutly stunning!!!


----------



## monocotman (Feb 16, 2021)

Superb! 
David


----------



## Hien (Feb 16, 2021)

very nice


----------



## PeteM (Feb 16, 2021)

This is fantastic. Congrats.. especially on a new to you plant from 2019. Can you tell us a bit about your growing conditions and what you use as a pot, media, water, fert, temp... lights  Sorry, very curious about conditions for kovachii. Also, would love to learn where you sourced the plant. One of the originals. Don’t see these often.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice, especially on such a small plant. You are in the exclusive club now! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 16, 2021)

exclusive club indeed... wonderful!!!

thanx for sharing


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 16, 2021)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> The flower is 5 inches across and 4 inches tall... I think it is smaller than the regular size.


After a day, the flower is now almost 6 inches across and 4.5 inches tall. It continues to grow bigger.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2021)

Good shape after blooming a while. With more plant size hopefully the flower is even better.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 16, 2021)

PeteM said:


> This is fantastic. Congrats.. especially on a new to you plant from 2019. Can you tell us a bit about your growing conditions and what you use as a pot, media, water, fert, temp... lights  Sorry, very curious about conditions for kovachii. Also, would love to learn where you sourced the plant. One of the originals. Don’t see these often.


Thank you! I have researched on the internet to learn how to grow Kovachii. It all comes down to.... First, I water it with rain water I collected with weekly weakly K-Lite. It loves to stay wet! Second, temperature never goes over 75 F. It hates to get hot! It will turn yellow if it gets too hot for it. It loves bright light (no direct sun). Night temp down to 55 F to initiate the spike. It's pretty much it. 

I purchased this division from the owner of the awarded plant. I took me about a year to finally have it available. It is very rare! I am very happy to add it to my orchid collection!


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2021)

Gorgeous and a very rewarding accomplishment for you. Congratulations!


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 18, 2021)

Beautiful!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2021)

Very nice! I like slightly smaller but better color flowers, rather than just huge and pale


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 22, 2021)

One week update: I believe the flower is fully developed now. It is 6.25 inches across and 4.5 inches tall. Very striking! 

.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 22, 2021)

Nice! (Is there a second bud? Let us know when you have flasks available)


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Feb 22, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! (Is there a second bud? Let us know when you have flasks available)


single flower only. hopefully, next spike will have more flowers.


----------



## musa (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 23, 2021)

I saw this thread not before now and all has been said already. Nevertheless.....this is an extraordinarily beautiful Ph. kovachii. Congrats.


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a couple Kovachii that should be showing buds soon, just in case you have any extra pollen to share...


----------

